# Anti codex lists



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Here I want you guys to come up with lists that defies the theme of your codex. Examples being: shooty Blood Angles, immobile eldar and so on and so on.

Unfortunatley as the standard marine codex I use is all about versatility I cannot really defy its theme.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I used to run a shooty nid army in the old codex... it was very effective but thankfully Im back on combat once more now.
I know a lot of people like playing shooty orks: weight of fire overcomming their rubbishness at actually hitting anything but normally I just look at anti-dex armies and just sigh, its normally the sign of someone who just blatantly has the wrong army for how they like to play... although watching someone play a close-range and assault orientated Tau army with no kroot was interesting (it did surprisingly well, but couldnt break the laws of physics and so still lost).


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> I used to run a shooty nid army in the old codex... it was very effective but thankfully Im back on combat once more now.
> I know a lot of people like playing shooty orks: weight of fire overcomming their rubbishness at actually hitting anything but normally I just look at anti-dex armies and just sigh, its normally the sign of someone who just blatantly has the wrong army for how they like to play... although watching someone play a close-range and assault orientated Tau army with no kroot was interesting (it did surprisingly well, but couldnt break the *laws of physics* and so still lost).


Nothing in the laws of physics states that Tau always loose combat. :wink:

otherwise, good point


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought that was like the 4th law of thermodynamics... darn


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I normaly run assault guard. My list if I had unlimited funds would be a PCS with creed a banner and a joined LC, and two platoons with maxed blob squads and conscripts maximum flamers priests in everything(with evicerators for those pesky things with armor values) and chenkov and alrahem at the head. Natualy all conscripts would have SITNW. Alrahemn there to suprise people and get to charge range faster. The cherry on top is an alied inquisitor with mandate to add attacks to my massed charge. 

In real life its more like a normal gunline with an alrahem platoon without conscripts outflanking. Because a 100 man platoon with my colection leaves about a dozen guys to hold the line untill I pass my reserves roll.


----------

